# Custom Apron?



## S-met (Jul 7, 2019)

Question for the group: what do you get the guy who has everything?

I hate when my wife ask what I want because we usually just buy what we need when we "need" it. But... my MIL wants to get me something nice since I usually end up grilling, carving, cooking whenever I go over. She decided to get me an Apron as a surprise gift. Why do I know about the surprise? Well, my wife knows how particular I can be about things and since I will have to "sport" it at family events, I should like it.

So here's my dilemma, I don't know what I want for an Apron. I know I don't want something obnoxiously colored or phrases or sports teams. I have a funky old black cotton apron that keeps me clean. It does the job good enough for me. I think It was a 3 for 10 basic Sam's club special. It doesn't adjust as well as I think it should, but its good enough for me.

However, since I will be getting a new one regardless of what I really want, I would like to get one that I'll appreciate. What do you look for in a good apron?

I don't need a bottle opener, I open bottles with a spatula or any other object outside. But what do you have on your apron that really makes you enjoy it? 

Deep pocket?
Adjustments in the neck?
QD ties?
Full length or 1/2?

I've honestly no clue other that something to keep splatters off of whats under it.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 7, 2019)

as long as I had a pocket for my smokes and pistol i'd be happy, but i'm a simple guy.


----------



## MatthewOkamoto (Jul 8, 2019)

When you don't know about the surprise that's actually a surprise for you. Gifting an apron is the best that gift ever I think that you got from your wife.


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Jul 9, 2019)

S-met said:


> Question for the group: what do you get the guy who has everything?
> 
> I hate when my wife ask what I want because we usually just buy what we need when we "need" it. But... my MIL wants to get me something nice since I usually end up grilling, carving, cooking whenever I go over. She decided to get me an Apron as a surprise gift. Why do I know about the surprise? Well, my wife knows how particular I can be about things and since I will have to "sport" it at family events, I should like it.
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing recently. I saw BBQ pros with nice aprons on Instagram. Some looked fancy  Others had personalized logos/names.

I then saw an ad from Dickies for a basic apron with two pockets and adjustable waist and neck straps for $6 - free shipping. I bought it and have used it once. 

We'll see if I snag another one in the future. Probably will.  

Keep us posted...


----------



## Braz (Jul 19, 2019)

Not sure what you might think about this, I just came across it today. I might order one for myself, unless I can get SWMBO to gift it to me.
https://www.inkpixi.com/items/few-have-died-bbq/black/apron


----------



## siege (Jul 19, 2019)

I had one given to me years ago that was made out of old jeans. One pocket on the chest for smokes or instant read thermometer, 2 pockets in front at waist level, a loop to hang a small towel at hip height and long waist straps so they go around the back, but I can tie them in the front. It's tough as nails, heat resistant, and doesn't look like I borrowed it from somebody's grandma.


----------



## nutt (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey now I like the idea for hanging a towel.....yep I’m waiting to get input as well :-) been wanting a heavy custom apron but didn’t know where to start for the design.

Really really have been wanting a leather one for some time now but figure that’s just not practical?? First couple of splatters of grease and hot embers from the chimney starter hitting it and it would be ugly fast.....unless it was black!?!?!?

Looking forward to seeing where this discussion takes us all


----------



## S-met (Aug 7, 2019)

I still haven't decided, good thing I don't have a timeline.

I have narrowed down a few needs/wants:

Price: under 50. Its an apron... 20 seems high but then again, I am a cheap-ass.

Graphics or phrases: not interested. I supply my own smartass phrases and my fashion style is "functional and simple."

Adjustable neck strap is a must, though debating on shoulder straps to keep off of the neck. Quick connections are a bonus, though could be added with minimal diy effort.

Leather and oil canvas, while great for fire protection, is too hot and heavy for my likes. Same goes for Kevlar. Cool as a concept, but overkill for my needs. But looking at grinding/welding aprons, the fire resistant cotton may be the fabric. 

Split-leg, soft pass. If I were really working I might feel differently, though acceptable if I find one that otherwise meets all my wabts.

ben davis, hobart and carhartt have some that are close, just want to go try a couple on to see if it feels functional.


----------

